
Ask HN: What are exercises —e.g. brainstorming, planning, etc— you've seen? - FarhadG
One of the most interesting learnings in working with individuals in different industries&#x2F;professions, has always been the different techniques and exercises to facilitate successful sessions and processes for brainstorming, discovering, planning, designing, scoping, building, maintaining, etc.<p>That being said, I&#x27;d love to hear about your favorite (or recommendable) exercises.<p>Here are a few of mine:<p>Discovery:<p>- Design thinking for discovering solutions&#x2F;products by first identifying pain points<p>- Event storming for discovering (software and business) domains, important groups of events, bottlenecks, and allocation of resources<p>Planning &amp; Building:<p>- KANBAN and SCRUM used at appropriate times for effective planning and building<p>Scoping:<p>- Values, Principles, and Practices to guide prioritization and scoping discussions
======
bobm_kite9
This is one I find useful: [https://riskfirst.org/Timed-
Thinking](https://riskfirst.org/Timed-Thinking)

------
helph67
Creative thinking e.g. how many different ways might a paper clip be used?

